# Neujahrstour



## Racegirl (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Biker,

möchte dieses Thema möglichst früh zur Diskussion stellen, da eine langfristige Planung in diesem Fall eher hilfreich sein kann! Da ich dieses Jahr Silvester leider nicht mit dem traditionellen 4-Stunden-Rennen in Spanien feiern kann   , dachte ich mir, daß eine Neujahrs-MTB-Tour eine stilvolle Alternative darstellt. Als Tourguide würde ich XCRacer vorschlagen (der noch nichts von seinem Glück weiß ) als Revier mal ganz grob die Nordeifel und als Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr.

Als kleinen Ansporn würde ich jedem ein kleines Neujahrspräsent mitbringen, der sich anmeldet! Denkt außerdem an die Punkte für den Winterpokal (vielleicht gibt es ja sogar einen Extrabonus  ) Je nach Revier und Wetterlage würde ich nach der Tour evtl. auch noch eine kleine Einkehr vorschlagen. Locations und andere Vorschläge nehme ich jederzeit gerne entgegen.

Als ersten Schritt würde ich gerne mal die Stimmungslage und das Interesse zu diesem Thema einfangen!!

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Euer Racegirl/Kampfhamster


----------



## Frank S. (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
das ist doch mal eine gute Idee.
Ich bin dabei und diesmal hoffentlich länger als nur den ersten Anstieg.
Ich hoffe das sich XCRacer dazu bereit erklärt den Tourguide zu machen.
Also dann bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (27. Oktober 2003)

hört sich gut an , nur der treffpunkt von 12:00 halte ich fürn bißchen früh. wäre wohl dabei


mathias


----------



## redrace (27. Oktober 2003)

HUHU

ich bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit!! Allerdings nur mit meiner mir angetrauten Gattin!!

Gruß


----------



## XCRacer (27. Oktober 2003)

alles klar! ich bin der guide ...wie immer

ich find 12uhr schon ok, wird ja auch früh dunkel. und mit einkehr sollten wir auch zeitig losfahren.
Einen Kater... (hey, ich hab die Shift-Taste wiedergefunden  ) ...wird wohl so manch einer von uns haben.


----------



## Splash (27. Oktober 2003)

Prinzipiell Super Sache. Ich hoffe, dass ich bi dahin auch genesen und wieder fit bin. Nur 12:00 halte ich auch für was früh (wenn man die Nacht vorher gefeiert hat). Zudem müsste ich gucken, wie ich dann dahin komme, da ich voraussichtlich zum Jahreswechsel für nen Monat mein Auto stehen lassen muss....


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2003)

kann's noch nicht versprechen...würde aber gerne mitfahren.
Zum "auf mich aufpassen" nach durchzechter Nacht, nehme ich evtl. meine Tochter mit. Kann sie nicht, bist Du für mich verantwortlich Simone... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Oktober 2003)

@XC-Racer sollten wir nicht Racegirl als Urheber der Neujahrstour das Recht aufs guiden lassen.

Und wo fahren wir?

Hatte auf dem Wege der PM an Racegirl  bereits "Rund ums Radioteleskop Effelsberg" vorgeschlagen, weils in der Mitte zwischen Eifelbikern und den Kölnerbikern liegt? Oder falls in der Eifel das Wetter zu heftig ist, könnte man ja auch in Rheinnähe im 7-Gebirge fahren. Wegen der milderen Temperaturen.
Andere Vorschläge?

@rpo35 ansonsten übernimmmt einer der Kölner die "Patenschaft" für dich.

cu
der Heimwerker


----------



## woodstock (28. Oktober 2003)

je nach route, und sollte bis dahin mein bike noch net die 18kg marke überschritten haben, wäre ich evtl. dabei


----------



## redrace (28. Oktober 2003)

HUHU



> Nur 12:00 halte ich auch für was früh (wenn man die Nacht vorher gefeiert hat)



Wer feiern kann, kann auch Rad fahren!!!!  



> Oder falls in der Eifel das Wetter zu heftig ist, könnte man ja auch in Rheinnähe im 7-Gebirge fahren.



Da kann ich dann den Guide machen!! Heimwerker King kann bestimmt bestätigen das ich schöne Strecken kenne!!   

Gruß


----------



## swyp (28. Oktober 2003)

7 gebirge kann ich nur empfehlen,wenn rr denn guide macht.  komme auf jeden fall auch mit 



@heimwerker king

  was hälst du von einer tour ausser der reihe in der woche 
gegen 17.30-18Uhr mit Licht im 7gebirge??
dauer ca.1,5-2ST (wenns licht reicht)

andere sind natürlich auch angesprochen!!

gruß

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racegirl (28. Oktober 2003)

ich bin überwältigt, von dieser Flut von Rückmeldungen!!

Gattinnen, Gatten, Kinder und Haustiere (vor allem Kater) sind natürlich herzlichst miteingeladen! (Die Reihenfolge ist rein zufällig und unabsichtlich und enthält keinerlei Wertung! ) 

@Heimwerker

Wenn ich den Tourguide mache, solltet Ihr alle Licht montieren und Survival-Packs mitbringen.

@Splash

da es, wie es aussieht, Biker überall zwischen Köln und Belgien gibt, die teilnehmen wollen, läßt sich für Dich sicher eine Mitfahrgelegenheit organisieren!

@Ralph

das kriegen wir schon hin !

Wenn XCRacer oder Redrace die Tour machen wissen wir in jedem Fall, daß wir nicht länger als fünf Stunden brauchen  

Bin auf jeden Fall begeistert über die positive Resonanz, mache mich langsam daran die Neujahrspräsente vorzubereiten und hoffe auf weitere konstruktive Vorschläge.

@XCRacer/redrace

Würdet Ihr schon mal Überlegungen für eine neujahrstaugliche Tour mit evtl. Einkehrmöglichkeit anstellen? Vielen Dank im voraus  (Bitte eine gewisse Familientauglichkeit einplanen und so, daß auch niemand mit "Kater" :kotz: muß! 

Vielleicht läßt sich die eine oder andere Strecke auch vorher mal probefahren?!

Viele Grüße und bis bald

Euer Kampfhamster


----------



## Heimwerker King (28. Oktober 2003)

Hi redrace,
erst nochmal Grüsse von deinem Altgesellen zurück.

Er ist wieder zu Hause und konnte schon wieder nicht ohne Arbeit sein.... hat sein Auto geputzt  



> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU
> Allerdings nur mit meiner mir angetrauten Gattin!!
> Gruß *


@rr
Kannst du mir bitte den Unterschied zwischen einer angetrauten und einer nicht angetrauten Gattin erklären. 



> Da kann ich dann den Guide machen!! Heimwerker King kann bestimmt bestätigen das ich schöne Strecken kenne!!


 JA  

 Aber mach mal gerne den guide 




> was hälst du von einer tour ausser der reihe in der woche
> gegen 17.30-18Uhr mit Licht im 7gebirge??
> dauer ca.1,5-2ST (wenns licht reicht)


@ swyp: gerne und wann  



> Vielleicht läßt sich die eine oder andere Strecke auch vorher mal probefahren?!


@Kampfhamster: mit swyp oder rr, siehe oben. schön dein Text mit dem :kotz:-Smily

cu
Heimwerker


----------



## gambo (28. Oktober 2003)

"Wer feiern kann, kann auch Rad fahren!!!!  " , aber nicht unbedingt mit auto anreisen...


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Oktober 2003)

*Würd mich auch gern anschließen*


----------



## rpo35 (28. Oktober 2003)

@Vanillefresser:

Team Veronesi kommt mir bekannt vor...quitschender Mitstreiter beim Vulkanbike Marathon...kennst Du Johannes oder bist Du's selbst... 

Hat sich sogar in unserem Gästebuch für's quitschen entschuldigt...hihi

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Oktober 2003)

@rpo35,

jau ich bin´s persönlich 

Quietscherei is vorbei, komplett neue Bremse ( Garantie ) drauf,
also keine Angst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (28. Oktober 2003)

7Gebirge wär für micch sogar ideal, weil quasi umme Ecke.

Und wegen (Mit-)fahrgelegenheit muss ich dann halt gucken, wenn der Ort feststeht. Weil genau da kann ich halt n Monat nicht selber Auto fahren (war auf der Bahn nicht brav) ...

Aber wenns klappt, wär super - muss ich nur gucken, ob ich konditionell mithalten kann


----------



## speed-bikers (28. Oktober 2003)

ich würd wahrscheinlich auch mitfahren...
kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht 100% sagen

mfg
thomas


----------



## guido p (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
wenn ihr im Siebengebirge fahrt,würd ich auch gern mitkommen.Meld mich nochmal,wenn alles fest steht.
Gruß Guido


----------



## IGGY (29. Oktober 2003)

Hiho
Ich werde zu 80% auch dabei sein!


----------



## gambo (29. Oktober 2003)

macht das mal schön an der guten talsperre , sonst wird die anfahrt auch aachen/raeren etc. nen bißle weit

m


----------



## speed-bikers (29. Oktober 2003)

tallsperre muss nicht unbedingt sein..
aber eifel is ganz ok...


----------



## Achim_SU (1. November 2003)

Hi, eine Neujahrsrunde im 7Geb ab gegen 11:00   käme ganz gut ! Wo treffen wir uns ?

grüsse
Achim


----------



## Dirk S. (4. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,
das muss ich wohl auch mit!
Bin mal gespannt wo XC - Racer und Racegirl uns hinführen...


----------



## Racegirl (5. November 2003)

... das ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melde! Ich denke für die Neujahrstour gibt es zwei Alternativen:

1. Wir treffen uns ziemlich mittig und alle nehmen die etwas weitere Anreise in Kauf (mit Fahrgemeinschaften sollte das drin sein)

2. Wir teilen die Gruppe auf!

Ich persönlich tendiere zu eins, da die komplette Gruppe mit Sicherheit den größten Spaß bietet. Wenn sich durch diese Anregung die ein oder andere regionale Neujahrstour zusammenfindet (vor allem für die, die keine Fahrmöglichkeit haben) ist das natürlich auch eine super Sache! Die Präsente gibt es natürlich nur da wo ich bin 

Ich werde zusehen, daß ich in der nächsten Zeit mal die ein oder andere Tour mit XCRacer und/oder Redrace probefahre. Wir wollen Euch schließlich nur das Beste vom Besten anbieten!

Bis dahin haltet Euch gesund und sammelt Punkte!

Viele Grüße

Racegirl, die zu Euer aller Wohl nicht den Tourguide machen wird!


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. November 2003)

Da kann ich unseren Kampfhamster  nur unterstützen. Am besten fände ich auch eine Tour bei der möglichst viele mitkönnen.

Es gibt eine schöne Runde um das Radiotelskop in Effelsberg und liegt zwischen Köln und Aachen in etwa in der Mitte.

Viel Spass beim Tourtesten und bis am Samstag.

Gruß

Heimwerker

PS: Heute Mittag war ein so geiles Wetter, da konnte ich nicht nein sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (6. November 2003)

Und hier ist das Bld vom schönen Wald von heute......


----------



## redrace (6. November 2003)

HUHU

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs! Die Bilder gibts hier  unter Bilder/MTB Bilder/Touren 

Gruß


----------



## Heimwerker King (6. November 2003)

Hi Meik,

schöne Bilder. Und die neue Homepage ist auch klasse.

Bist Du auch in der Ville unterwegs gewesen?


Gruß
Horst


----------



## redrace (6. November 2003)

> Bist Du auch in der Ville unterwegs gewesen?



Ja, eine kleine Seentour zum wiedereinstieg ins Training!!

Gruß


----------



## redrace (9. November 2003)

HUHU

Ich habe mich gestern mal mit XC Racer unterhalten!! Wie wäre es denn wenn wir 2 Neujahrstouren machen?? Auf Neujahr in der Eifel und den Sonntag darauf (04.01.04) im Siebengebirge oder umgekehrt!!

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2003)

super; ich bin für umgekehrt...4.1. in der Eifel...


----------



## Splash (9. November 2003)

Super Idee mit den 2 Touren. Wobei ich die Reihenfolge zuerst Eifel und dann Siebengebirge besser finde *g*


----------



## XCRacer (9. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Splash _
> *Super Idee mit den 2 Touren. Wobei ich die Reihenfolge zuerst Eifel und dann Siebengebirge besser finde *g* *



auch meine Meinung


----------



## redrace (9. November 2003)

HUHU



> Wobei ich die Reihenfolge zuerst Eifel und dann Siebengebirge besser finde *g*



Mir egal ich fahr beide Touren!!!! 


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swyp (9. November 2003)

.... bin dabei.!Gibts auch 2x Präsente von racegirl ?


----------



## redrace (9. November 2003)

> Gibts auch 2x Präsente von racegirl ?



Ich bin dafür!!!*präsentehabenwill*    

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (9. November 2003)

Also! Ich werde defentiv mitradeln! Ist mir egal welche Tour zuerst gefahren wird!


----------



## Racegirl (10. November 2003)

etwa um die Neujahrstour drücken??? Bei einigen Leuten hört sich das fast so an!!! Um die Motivation zu schüren, bekommen die Leute, die am 1.1.2004 dabeiwaren am 4.1.2004 noch ein zweites Präsent, wenn sie denn dann überhaupt noch eins wollen 

Nochmal im Klartext: Die Leute, die am 1.1. nicht dabei sind, müssen sich für ein Präsent am 4.1. schon eine VERDAMMT GUTE Ausrede einfallen lassen 

Ich war gestern rund um die Nürburgring-Nordschleife unterwegs und dort könnten wir auch eine Tour fahren. Bei Schnee bestände auch die Möglichkeit über die Strecke statt drumherum zu fahren. Nachher können wir bei Strack (Breidscheid) Tee, Kaffee, Kakao und Glühwein trinken und bei RICHTIGEM Winterwetter würde die Tour auch alternativ mit Schlitten eine Riesenlaune machen (haben wir schon selbst getestet!!) Der einzige Nachteil ist, daß nach dort alle Leute eine S***Anreise haben, aber das ist dann wenigstens fair!

Hoffe Euch demnächst auch mal wieder mit dem MTB treffen zu können!

Euer Racegirl


----------



## Splash (10. November 2003)

Na Bock hab ich auf alle Fälle (auch ohne Präsent). Ich werd auf alle Fälle versuchen bei beiden Terminen dabei zu sein und ebenso möglichst lange am Feld dran zu bleiben (bin halt nich so fit). Aber jetzt werd ich noch mal den Rest der Sonne ausnutzen, um ne kleine Runde zu drehen...


----------



## redrace (17. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Ich biete am 04.01.04 eine Neujahrstour im Siebengebirge an!! Je nach dem werden es 2-3 Stunden 30-40 km mit 800-1200 hm und wenn einer mehr fahren will auch kein Problem!!  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (17. Dezember 2003)

Bin dabei!


----------



## rpo35 (17. Dezember 2003)

Also Neujahr fällt für mich aus...bin Silvester auf 'ner Fete und nach sowas definitiv nicht in der Lage zu Biken !

Aber 4.1. Siebengebirge mache ich mit !
@Rene: Du könntest bei mir mit; ein Rad geht noch Problemlos oben drauf. Ab dem 3. geht's los mit Pedale abschrauben und so...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (17. Dezember 2003)

@Ralph (rpo35):
Geht klar! Können zusammen fahren.

Betr. Neujahrstour 1.1.04
Da ich ja wohl mehr oder weniger die Führung übernehme, werde ich mal herausfinden, ob das kleine Ausflugslokal in der Laufenburg geöffnet hat. Ich denke, wir sollten es an solch einem Tag bei ca.30km belassen. Es werden doch einige (ich auch) einen Kater haben...


----------



## Schnucki (19. Dezember 2003)

Hallo möcht mich und Slohmo auch für die Tour mit anmelden. Ist allerdings davon abhängig, ob ich bis dahin mein Bike wiederhabe. Das wird gerade wieder ein wenig fit gemacht.

Kann erst mal nicht biken    bin voll fertig...wahhh!!!

Liebe Grüße

Schnucki


----------



## redrace (19. Dezember 2003)

HUHU

Tour am 04.01.2004 




Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnucki _
> *Ist allerdings davon abhängig, ob ich bis dahin mein Bike wiederhabe. Das wird gerade wieder ein wenig fit gemacht.*



Huhu @Schnucki: Wenn Dein Dealer das nicht packt, melde Dich rechtzeitig; wir kriegen das schon hin !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *HUHU
> 
> Tour am 04.01.2004
> ...



Bin eingetragen. Bei der Tour mit dem Zwerg zum siebten Berg ...oder so ähnlich


----------



## redrace (19. Dezember 2003)

> Bei der Tour mit dem Zwerg zum siebten Berg



HUHU

@XC
Lieber klein und fleißig als dick und faul!!  

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 18539 (20. Dezember 2003)

@redrace

na wo wohnst Du denn ? Oder wo genau ist der Treffpunkt   Egal wo, ich bin dabei  

Gruß

Jörg
derdernichtweißwodertreffpunktist


----------



## Happy_User (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

der Treffpunkt bzw. Wohnort würde mich auch interessieren. 

@XC
Gibt es schon einen Termin für den 1.1??

Grüße 

 Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnucki (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> Huhu @Schnucki: Wenn Dein Dealer das nicht packt, melde Dich rechtzeitig; wir kriegen das schon hin !
> ...



Ohh...dass ist aber super lieb. 

Also ich bin noch ganz stark am Hoffen, dass ich dann mein wieder zurechtgemachtes Bike untern Hintern habe und die neuen Teile direkt im neuen Jahr einweihen kann. 

Sieht momentan ganz gut aus zumindest teiweise. Mein "Dealer" gibt sich da aller größte Mühe hat aber leider ein wenig Lieferschwiegikeiten. 

Ich würde aber im Härtefall auch auf ein Leihbike zurückgreifen, wenn eins in der passenden Rahmenhöhe da wäre 

   

Will mit!!!!!Will wieder fahrradfahren!!! Bin jetzt schon drei Wochen auf Entzug:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: Ich halte dass nicht mehr länger aus 

Liebe Grüße

Schnucki


----------



## redrace (22. Dezember 2003)

HUHU


Hier   eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung!!

Wer sich mit mir mit dem Rad hinfahren möchte der kann sich per mail melden und ich schick die Adresse!!

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnucki _
> *
> 
> Will wieder fahrradfahren!!! Bin jetzt schon drei Wochen auf Entzug:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: Ich halte dass nicht mehr länger aus
> ...



Tja da bist du nicht die einzigste! Ich bekomme mein Rad endlich am Mittwoch vom Weihnachtsmann 
Bin schon etwas länger ohne Rad! Ich kann meine Laufschuhe schon nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## vanillefresser (23. Dezember 2003)

@redrace,


in Deiner Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt in Königswinter fehlt für alle Tiefflieger der Hinweis, daß auf der *BAB 565 in Höhe der Abfahrt Bonn-Beuel/Nord ( vor der dortigen Autobahnwache )* und auf der *BAB 59 vor dem Autobahnkreuz Bonn-Ost* ständig Fahrzeuge mit eingebauter Kamera ( im Volksmund heißen die Sch...dinger *" Radarwagen "* ) stehen und wunderschöne Fotos ( leider nur schwarz/weiss ) schießen.

Also immer schön auf den Tacho schauen ( *100km/h * )


Ich hoffe, daß meine Tipps das Schlimmste verhindern


----------



## Heimwerker King (23. Dezember 2003)

Hi vanille,

vielen Dank für den heißen Tipp. Immer supi wenn man Fachleute dabei hat.

Gruß

Horst


----------



## SLOHMO (23. Dezember 2003)

Horst.

so wie du fährst, sind solche Tipps auch führerscheintechnisch überlebenswichtig!!! 

Sind am 4.1. auch mit von der Partie, gibt es auch schon 'ne Info zum 1.1. ???


Gruß 
Marco


PS: Heissen die Tiere nicht "Flanellos" ?


----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SLOHMO _
> *Horst.
> 
> so wie du fährst, sind solche Tipps auch führerscheintechnisch überlebenswichtig!!! *



***Spassmodusein***
Wenn er mit dem Auto so fährt wie mit dem Rad, wird er nie geknippst...  
***Spassmodusaus***

nicht böse sein Horst... ...ich geb ein Kölsch aus...


----------



## XCRacer (23. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *
> 
> Gibt es schon einen Termin für den 1.1??
> ...



Ist 12.00 Uhr ab Wehebachtalsperre für euch OK ?

Trage dann rechtzeitig den Termin ein.


----------



## Happy_User (23. Dezember 2003)

@XCRacer

12:00 klingt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Dezember 2003)

klickst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?postid=993646#post993646


----------



## XCRacer (24. Dezember 2003)

Klick und fahr mit !

Einkehr im Ausflugslokal Laufenburg fällt flach, da am Neujahrstag geschlossen.

Sollte uns aber nicht davon abhalten, einen der Türme zu erklimmen (Treppen vorhanden  ) und die Aussicht zu genießen.

PS: War heute 2:52Std. biken. Hier liegt eindeutig *zu wenig* Schnee


----------



## Happy_User (25. Dezember 2003)

@xcracer

Wenig Schnee, komm mal nach Uelzen. Da liegt gar kein Schnee. Den letzten habe ich gestern auf Höhe Bielefeld gesehen, oder war es Reif??  
Hier dürften 6 Grad sein und nasskalt. War heute Morgen laufen und habe mich gefragt, wann es endlich mal eine Steigung gibt, aber da kam nix 
Ich glaube, hier würde nach 5 Stunden Biken 100 hm rauskommen. Dafür gibt es einen hübschen Bahnhof .

Grüße

Holger


----------



## redrace (29. Dezember 2003)

> 04.01.2004 - 12:00 in 53639 Königswinter Siebengebirge - Eine Tour durch die Sieben Ber... (Bisher 19 Teilnehmer)



Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muss ich mir noch ein Fähnchen ans Rad machen damit auch der letzte sieht wo ich abbiege!!  

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *Fähnchen ans Rad machen...*



am alten Rad von meinem Sohnemann steckt noch so'n Teil...kann ich Dir mitbringen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich finde es klasse wenn so viele kommen!
Freue mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (29. Dezember 2003)

bei mir isses nun endgültig aus ... gelenkerguss im knie -> erst mal paar wochen pause


----------



## IGGY (30. Dezember 2003)

Ups! Na dann mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Happy_User (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bringe den Claus noch mit. Ich sammle Ihn um 11:10 an der Autobahnabfahrt Düren auf. Sollte dann bis 12:00 klappen. 
Wir kommen dann mit dem Auto. 

Guten Rutsch    und bis morgen

 Holger


----------



## patrese (31. Dezember 2003)

schönen guten tag zusammen.
nach dem ich einige zeit gebraucht habe eure spannenden beiträge zu lesen, denke und hoffe ich, dass ich mich euch am 04.01.04 anschließen kann.

ich wünsch euch allen einen guten rutsch und freu mich von euch das siebengebirge gezeigt zu bekommen.

bis sonntag


----------



## Enrgy (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von redrace _
> *
> 
> Wenn das so weiter geht, dann muss ich mir noch ein Fähnchen ans Rad machen damit auch der letzte sieht wo ich abbiege!!
> ...



Hab mich noch nicht eingetragen, werd aber mit nem Kumpel auch kommen.
Bei sovielen Leuten ist der erste wieder am Parkplatz, wenn der letzte gerade losfährt!

Bis Sonntag dann!

Gruß enrgy


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2004)

Nabend zusammen,

wirklich nette Tour heute...bin froh, das ich mich aufgerafft habe...nach all dem  

Ein Teil der Bilder ist schon da: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3629&ppuser=13024
Den Rest stelle ich später oder morgen ein...der Upload dauert heute tierisch lange !?

Bis später
Ralph

Ps: ********; kann das Fähnchen nicht finden. Aber keine Panik, ich finde schon eins !!


----------



## redrace (1. Januar 2004)

> Ein Teil der Bilder ist schon da:



HUHU

Hier   gibts auch noch welche!!



> @Meik: doch zuvile Bier gestern ?...*g*



Mensch ich war doch arbeiten!! Das war die reine Müdigkeit!!!!


Gruß


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2004)

Ich kann  ein Fähnchen mitbringen! Habe noch eins von Puky mit Halterung! Also Redrace!!! Wenn Interesse besteht gebe bescheid


----------



## Deleted 18539 (1. Januar 2004)

@ allwehebachtalsperrenneujahrsmitfahrerundrinnen,

war echt schöne Tour. Schade das Rene nach seinem Defekt nicht weiterfahren konnte.  Ich bin nochmals auf eigene Faust los, ohne mich überhaupt dort auszukennen. Habe dann an so einer Holzhütte ne Wanderkarte gesehen und habe mir einige Wege gemerkt. 

Bin teilweise Wanderweg 3, 5 und 6 gefahren. Waren supergeile Trails bei. War aber echt froh, daß ich um 16:45 Uhr wieder am Parkplatz war und diesen überhaupt gefunden habe. Es kamen so knapp 60 km und 985 Hm auf die Uhr  

Hier der Link für einige Fotos: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?ppuser=18539

Bis Sonntag


Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Ich kann  ein Fähnchen mitbringen! Habe noch eins von Puky mit Halterung! Also Redrace!!! Wenn Interesse besteht gebe bescheid  *



Nicht fragen...mitbringen, dranschrauben/kleben oder so...und Bilder machen...hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2004)

Mache Ich!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk S. (1. Januar 2004)

Guten Abend,
war doch besser zu Biken als Couching zu betreiben.
Hat Heute mal wieder Spass gemacht.

Dank an Race Girl für die gute Idee und an XC - Racer
für die gute Führung. 

Dann wohl bis Sonntag


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2004)

War mal wieder eine Supertour! Freue mich auf Sonntag  

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Tour:

12 Herren und 3 Damen beim Start an der Wehebachtalsperre: (neuer Teilnehmerrekord!)







Es ging dann Uphill zum Parkplatz Rennweg. Vorher mußte noch ein querliegender Baum überfahren werden:






Hinter dem Franzosenkreuz dann das erste "echte" Hindernis. Die "Rampe" mußte bezwungen werden. Endlich oben:






Zwischenzeitlich versucht XCRacer seinen eingefrorenen Freilauf durch Eigenurinspende aufzuwärmen  :






Kurz vor der Laufenburg, die Mutprobe: 






Uphill zur Laufenburg (...mächtig steil  )






Pause an der Burg. Heute leider geschlossen 






Nächstes (lösbares) Problem. Mathias seine Kette war gerissen:






Die Wartezeit wurden durch die Neujahrskekse von Racegirl versüßt:






Ungewöhnlicher Stopp für Schnucki. Lenker zu breit? 






Dann ging für XCRacer nichts mehr. Der Freilauf versagte komplett. Selbst eine notdürftige Reparatur mit Draht und Kabelbinder blieben erfolglos:






Blieb mir nichts anderes übrig, als die Tour abzubrechen. Auf dem Heimweg griffen dann die Sperklinken wieder und ich konnte ganz vorsichtig nach Hause radeln.

Freue micht total auf Sonntag !

Hier meine und nochmal zur Vervollständigung die anderen Bilderlinks: redrace rpo35 spitfire4

@iggy: Wir haben bis 11.15Uhr gewartet. Seid ihr noch zur Wbtsp gekommen?


----------



## IGGY (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> @iggy: Wir haben bis 11.15Uhr gewartet. Seid ihr noch zur Wbtsp gekommen? *



Aehm ich hatte mich doch garnicht für die Tour eingetragen! Werde erst am 4.1 mitfahren!


----------



## woodstock (1. Januar 2004)

wie ist eigentlich der octane fahrer mitgekommen? bin im moment echt am überlegen ob ich mir ne gute portion medizin gönnen sollte und am so in königswinter die runde mitfahren soll ...

könnte denn jemand aus der richtung stolberg/ac ne mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und meine schaukel anbieten?


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von woodstock _
> *mitfahrgelegenheit für mich und meine schaukel anbieten? *



Hallo Woodstock,

würde Dich gerne mitnehmen, aber wenn Du schon "Schaukel" schreibst, vermute ich das es nicht gehen wird.

Ich nehme schon XCRacer mit und kann eh nur Räder mit relativ "schlanken" Rohren befestigen.
Hab schon extra für meine Schaukel 'nen anderen Halter kaufen müssen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## woodstock (2. Januar 2004)

schaukel heisst in dem fall ne ausgewachsene alutech wildsau hardride 1.5 

glaub dann müsste ich auf nen anderes angebot warten


----------



## pratt (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

schöne Bilder. Wir sind auch Neujahr gefahren. Da wir Donnerstags (im Winter) immer Nachtbiken hatten wir eine schöne Schneetour. Bericht mit Bilder findet Ihr hier


----------



## IGGY (2. Januar 2004)

Sorry aber wir sind auch schon voll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (2. Januar 2004)

> Sorry aber wir sind auch schon voll!



Säufer!!   

Gruß


----------



## IGGY (2. Januar 2004)

Naja ein Laster muß der Mann doch haben!


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> schöne Bilder. Wir sind auch Neujahr gefahren... *







"He dat Höhenprofil is wohl ziemlich Platt wa!..."

Hi @Pratt,

kein Problem; ab heute heist ihr "Plattdreivers" 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte vor kurzem schon eine kleine Diskussion mit René zu den Punkten bzw. Fahrzeiten. Fakt ist: Es zählt die reine Fahrzeit. Alle, die keine An-/Abfahrt mit dem Bike hatten, müsten eine Fahrzeit von etwas über 100 Minuten haben. Kleine Abweichungen gibt's da immer; so hatte ich 101 und Holgers Compi spuckte 106 aus.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Heimwerker King (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie man lesen kann hattet ihr ja gestern eine schöne Tour an der Wehebachtalsperre. Konnte leider nicht mitkommen, da ich an Silvester etwas heftig gefeiert  habe.

Bin aber am Sonntag im 7GB dabei.

Allen hier im Forum noch mal ein glückliches und gesundes neues Jahr 2004. Und viele Bikeabenteuer für uns alle.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## X-Lars (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich bin gerade wieder nach Köln gezogen. Da ich noch nie im 7GB gefahren bin würde ich mich gern am Sonntag anschließen. Ich freu' mich 'drauf!

Frohes Neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2004)

> Bike: Surley 1X1



nicht unmutig!   Find ich Klasse 

Hab' gehört, das 7GB soll mächtig hügelig sein.


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2004)

> Hab' gehört, das 7GB soll mächtig hügelig sein.



jau. redrace sagte irgendwie was von 800 - 1000 HM in ca. 
2,5 Std. oder so. Wird bestimmt echt spannend :kotz: 


@XCRacer. Hi Rene, na Fehler gefunden ? Irgendetwas schien lose gewesen zu sein. Vielleicht der  Zahnkranz  

Gruß


Jörg


----------



## Happy_User (2. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

es fehlen nach so vielen Fotos nur noch die Streckeninfos.

Streckenprofil:





Panorama:





Höhenprofil: 






Für Sonntag kann man nur noch hoffen: Ist der Parkplatz groß genug? 
Bin wirklich mal auf das 7GB gespannt. 

Grüße

Holger


----------



## XCRacer (2. Januar 2004)

> Streckenprofil



Mist! Jetzt kann jeder sehen, das ich euch im Zick-Zack durch den Wald gescheucht habe 

Betr.7GB: Ab wieviel Personen muß man sowas anmelden!? (Stichworte: Großversamlung, Demonstration)


----------



## vanillefresser (2. Januar 2004)

> Original geschrieben von XCRacer
> *Ab wieviel Personen muß man sowas anmelden!? (Stichworte: Großversamlung, Demonstration)*



Hi Rene,

da meine Trachtenvereinsgruppe direkt der Bezirksregierung in Köln untersteht, werd ich uns morgen im Spätdienst einfach mal für Sonntag ne *Sondergenehmigung* ausstellen.

Werd mir für alle Fälle mal meine Pappe einstecken


----------



## Deleted 18539 (2. Januar 2004)

> für Sonntag ne Sondergenehmigung ausstellen.



Solche Leute braucht man für Großveranstaltungen


----------



## pratt (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das mit den "PLATTdreivers" ist wohl nicht nett, obwohl wir nach Touren mit vielen Plattfüßen diese Formulierung auch gerne benutzen.

Habt Verständnis, für das magere Höhenprofil, von uns hatten noch welche Restalkohol vom letzten Jahr im Blut.


----------



## IGGY (3. Januar 2004)

@MIO
Kommt von Euch jemand mit ins 7GB?


----------



## rpo35 (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von pratt _
> *Das mit den "PLATTdreivers" ist wohl nicht nett...*



Nicht böse sein @Pratt...mir ging's am Donnerstag auch nicht besser...


----------



## pratt (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *@MIO
> Kommt von Euch jemand mit ins 7GB? *



Nein ist 1. doch ziemlich weit und 2. sind das bei uns alles nur Donnerstagsfahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 18539 (3. Januar 2004)

Hi,

habe mich soeben ausgetragen. Mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. Mist, aber allen Mitfahrern im 7GB viele Spaß.

Gruß


Jörg


----------



## XCRacer (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von spitfire4 _
> *
> @XCRacer. Hi Rene, na Fehler gefunden ? Irgendetwas schien lose gewesen zu sein. Vielleicht der  Zahnkranz
> *



Der Freilauf war innen total im Eimer. Habe beim demontieren festgestellt, das ich mit eckigen Kugeln gefahren bin 

Jetzt habe ich einen XT-Nabenkörper mit XTR-Innenleben (Titan-Achse!). Den Freilauf habe ich erneuert (XT). Nach der heutigen Probefahrt würd' ich sagen, alles wieder OK.


----------



## Deleted 6320 (3. Januar 2004)

hab mein Hallenfussballturnier ohne größere Schäden überstanden und werde mich jetzt mental auf morgen einstellen.
wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## IGGY (4. Januar 2004)

Nun dann bin ich wohl der erste der was zur Tour von Heute im 7GB schreibt! Es war eine super Tour. Nette Leute,super Wetter,geile Strecke! Ein großes Lob an Redrace. Du hast einen tollen Job gemacht! Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir das nochmal wiederholen wenn es was wärmer ist!!!!!????
So nun bin ich mal auf die Fotos gespannt!


----------



## Schnucki (4. Januar 2004)

Oh, da kann ich mich Iggy nur anschließen....war super geil.
Ein riesiges Dankeschön an Mike: "Super gemacht!!!" Ich hoffe, es werden dieses Jahr noch mehr solch schöne Touren werden. Und irgendwann dann auch wieder wärmere Temperaturen...brrr

Und auf die Fotos bin ich natürlich auch gespannt 

Liebe Grüße

Schnucki


----------



## vanillefresser (4. Januar 2004)

Auch von mir ein großes Lob an den Tourguide, Meik dat war Klasse !

Absolut wiederholenswert

@ Schnucki 

*brrrrrrr....* war wohl eher Dein Geräusch vom Lenker bzw. später aus der Jacke 
Batterie jetzt leer?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallöchen ihr Lieben,

ja, ich fand's auch klasse...wünsche mir noch viele Schöne Touren mit Euch in diesem Jahr !...Danke Meik...war toll !!
Und nicht vergessen; von mir gibt's demnächst auch 'ne Einladung.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Meine Bilder sind in spätestens 30 Minuten online !


----------



## redrace (4. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Danke für das Lob!! 

Matthias wenn Du das liest ENTSCHULDIGUNG das ich Dich verloren habe ich habe mich einfach darauf verlassen, dass jemand gesagt hat er sei der letzte!!Sträflich nachlässig von mir, oder ich hätte doch die Fahne dran lassen sollen,hmm! Ich gebe Dir beim nächsten mal einen aus und fahr mit Dir eine Tour alleine!! Versprochen!!

Meine Bilder gibts wie immer auf meiner HP unter Bilder, MTB-Bilder,Touren

Bis dahin mal und

Gruß


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2004)

So Leute,

alle brauchbaren Bilder findet ihr hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3638&ppuser=13024

sind leider doch einige etwas verwackelt... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety66 (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

nachdem Schnucki mich heute auf der Tour entlarvt hat (ich hab im Forum rumgeschnüffelt, ohne selbst angemeldet zu sein; hab mich einfach über redrace reingeschmuggelt  ), bin ich jetzt auch online. 

Freut mich, dass Euch die Tour heute gefallen hat. Ich fand's auch super. Im Sommer können wir das gerne noch viele Male machen (erspart uns die lange Anreise zur Wehebachtalsperre  ). Wann ist doch gleich die nächste Tour???

Dass wir Matthias heute verloren haben, war natürlich übel, wir konnten uns aber davon überzeugen, dass er gut nach Hause gekommen ist, *puhbinerleichtert*. Ich hoffe natürlich, auch Ihr anderen seid gut zu Hause angekommen.


----------



## swyp (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

auch ich fand es heute suuuper! Es hat Spaß gemacht bei einem so tollen Haufen und mit ein bißchen Schnee mitzufahren. Das kann man wiederholen. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht zu lange bis zum nächsten Termin. 

Gruß an alle

Swyp


----------



## patrese (4. Januar 2004)

hallo an alle,

ja, ich muss mich natürlich den anderen anschließen. das hat heute richtig laune gemacht, einer der schönsten touren die ich hier in der gegend gemacht habe. vielen dank das ich dabei sein durfte.

auch nochmal vielen dank an redracer...
super strecke, laaaaaaaaaaange aufstiege aber dafür auch super tolle downhills.
würde mich jederzeit freuen solch eine tour mit so einer guten führung zu wiederholen.
anfahrtsweg in 7gb für mich nur ein katzensprung, kann auch unter vorankündigung in der woche vormittags.

sagt bescheid, ich würde mich freuen.

ps: hallo Siegurg-schrecker, meld dich doch mal, vielleicht können wir uns mal in unseren wäldern verabreden.

Vielen, Vielen Dank.


----------



## It's me! (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo an alle,

ja wirklich, ein ganz großes Lob an Meik für die tolle Tour und die vielen Klasse Singletrails!
Hat Super Spass gemacht und ich hoffe, es gibt bald ein nächstes Mal.

Ralf


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2004)

Kann mich nur anschließen. War eine Supertour 

Wäre ganz nett, wenn unser Guide eine kurze Streckenbeschreibung macht. Ich habe nur noch Begriffe wie "Löwenburg", "Ölberg", "Nonnen...irgendwas" im Kopf.

Hier mal eine kleine chronologische Bildergeschichte:

Imposantes Gruppenbild (24 Teilnehmer !) beim Start in Königswinter:






Redrace (Meik) bekommt sein Führerfähnchen *g*





Testfahrt mit Fahne:





Erster Uphill bei 0° und dünner Schneedecke:





Unser Guide:





...ist zugleich auch Fotograph:





Die Daten:
*35km / 2:42h / 1065Hm* 

...2 Platten und ein Sturz (Ich *grins*)

Hier meine Gallerie: XCRacer 
, die von Redrace und hier alle Bilder die über das Schlüsselwort 20040104IBCSBG zu erreichen sind (rpo35 u.XCRacer) >>>


----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ich war / bin auch schwer begeistert von der Tour gestern. Ich könnte eine 2D Ansicht bzw. eine 3D-Ansicht der gefahrenen Strecke anbieten.  Wenn in dieser dann markante Punkte markiert würden, vielleicht inklusive "Wo wurde welches Foto" geschossen, würden wir unsere bisherigen guten Dokumentationen noch einmal toppen.

Grüße

  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redrace (5. Januar 2004)

HUHU

Hier die Streckenbeschreibung!!

Start war in Königswinter. Hier ging es das Nachtigallental rauf am Milchhäuschen (Gastwirtschaft) bis zum Abzweig ins  Röhndorfertal. Downhill bis zum Röhndorfer Waldfriedhof wo unser Konrad Adenauer begraben ist. Der folgende Anstieg führte in Richtung Löwenburg, wobei wir nach 2/3 der Strecke in Richtung Breiberg abgebogen sind. Dann ding es über einen Singeltrail runter nach Rommersdorf. Anschließend ging es dann ein Stück am Tretschbach vorbei hoch in Richtung Hohenhonnef. Nach einem steilen Anstieg in Richtung Löwenburg gings berg ab ins Einsiedlertal. Das fuhren wir hoch bis zum Löwenburger Hof. Hier trennte sich die Gruppe. Ein Teil fuhr noch auf die Löwenburg hoch und dann zurück zum Parkplatz. Der andere Teil machte sich an den Anstieg Richtung Trenkeberg und Lohrberg, anschließend ging es einen Singeltrail (älteres Ehepaar) in Richtung Margarethenhöhe. Das Vorhaben auf den Ölberg zu fahren gaben wir aufgrund der Massen von Fußgängern schnell wieder auf und fuhren am Fuß des Ölbergs vorbei in Richtung der Ortschaft Heisterbacherrott. Dann ging es rauf zur Kletterhochburg der Bonner zum Stenzelsberg und anschließend am Fuß des Nonnenstrombergs vorbei Richtung Petersberg.
Den letzten Anstieg rauf zum Hotel und dann einen, leider mit umgestürtzten Bäumen versperrten Singeltrail runter in Richtung Petersberger Bittweg. Diesen gings dann auch weiter runter bis zum Parkplatz. Das wars. Ich hatte 36 km und 1080 hm auf der Uhr mit der Anfahrt waren es 60 km und etwas über 4 Stunden mir hat es gereicht!! 

hier  mal ein Link zu einer überarbeiteten Grafik!!

Gruß


----------



## X-Lars (5. Januar 2004)

ooooh wie wie bin ich neidisch. Die Photos sind so toll. Und dann noch Schnee!!!!
Habe mich pünktlich zum Wochenende mit einer Magen-Darm Grippe ins Bett gelegt! Aber wie! So ein Mist. Na ja, beim nächsten Mal...

Gruß  Lars


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2004)

Unsere Tour auf der Startseite von MTB-News.de:

http://www.mtb-news.de/

Goil was?!?


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

Das ist ja stark...werden wir jetzt berühmt ?... 
Nee, im Ernst; ich find's klasse !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## IGGY (5. Januar 2004)

Das ist der Hammer! Super super super!


----------



## Deleted 6320 (5. Januar 2004)

war richtig gut-das schreit nach einer Wiederholung.
Wer nicht dabei war und die Bilder sieht wird wohl beim nächsten mal die Teilnehmerzahl hochtreiben-dann bekommt Meik ein Walkie-Talkie.


----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

N'Abend zusammen,

um den Eindruck dieser schönen Tour abzurunden, hier noch die Übersicht der Tour in 2D und 3D Darstellung.











Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit auch die GPS Daten hier abzulegen? 

Grüße

 Holger

Ich habe mich für die Variante Link entschieden.

GPS-Daten zur Tour:

Fugawi-Format

OVL-Format

Mapsource-Format


----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit auch die GPS Daten hier abzulegen?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



@Holger: Du könntest sie evtl. zippen und im Fotoalbum ablegen...was meinst Du René ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## XCRacer (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rpo35 _
> *
> 
> @Holger: Du könntest sie evtl. zippen und im Fotoalbum ablegen...was meinst Du René ?
> ...



Glaube nicht, das das geht.

Aber Holger kann die Daten auf "seinem" Webspache (www.ichhabnichts...) ablegen und verlinken.
Weiß nicht wieviel MB diese Daten haben (eventuell ZIPpen)


----------



## Martin M (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von XCRacer _
> *
> 
> Glaube nicht, das das geht.
> ...*



Doch, geht prima.
Erst die Datei zippen (es werden nur bestimmte Dateiformate akzeptiert, u.a. eben *.zip), und dann einfach bei "Datei anhängen" die Datei anhängen. 
Viel mehr als 10kB sollten da nicht zusammenkommen, die Dateien sind wirklich klein.

Sieht dann so aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Martin M _
> *
> 
> Doch, geht prima.*



siehste wohl...geht nicht gibt's nicht !...


----------



## Happy_User (5. Januar 2004)

Einem Ingenieur ist nix zu schwer.

Danke für den Tip an Martin M

Grüße

 Holger


----------



## rpo35 (6. Januar 2004)

So Leute,

hatte Euch ja einige Bilder unterschlagen...nee...da das uploaden hier derzeit 'ne Ewigkeit dauert, hab ich gestern nur "die schärfsten" Bilder gespeichert.

Hier http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=3641&ppuser=13024 könnt Ihr Euch alle übrigen Fotos anschauen. Das Schlüsselwort ist identisch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Martin M (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Happy_User _
> *Einem Ingenieur ist nix zu schwer.
> ...*



So iss das  

Aber kannst du trotzdem die Datei mal hier reinstellen? Da wäre ich nämlich auch dran interessiert ...


----------

